# New here



## Brommer (9/10/14)

Hi all,

So I've been sneeking around here gathering info on Vapes... And seeing a bunch of accronyms I have never heard of before.

Basically I decided to give ecigs a shot. I have been smoking for... Counting... 14 years (wow) so I think it is time for some change. Given the cost factor and obvious health risks associated with old school smoking, it makes sense.

From what i've seen, it is recommended to start off with a mini Nautilis and Spinner 2 battery - kit type thing. (Spelling may be wrong) and obviously some juices.

First of all, do you veterans agree with my research?
Secondly, what and how much juice should I start off with?
Lastly, is there a physical shop I can go to (Pretoria) to buy what I need?

With Post Office strikes and so on I am not in the mood for lost parcels and waiting for ever.
That's me.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

Most welcome to the forum. You have done some good research and will not be disappointed with the Spnner2 with mAN.
Always good to have a backup battery, if you can. And an extra tank helps to easily switch flavours for variety.
And remember to get extra coils units for the mAN.

I know of 3 vendors in Pretoria, but do not know if they have shops to visit. Contact them.
www.skybluevaping.co.za - some good juices.
www.eciggies.co.za - only like their Five Pawn juices.
www.thesteamery.co.za - have not tried them yes, think they stock skyblue juices as well.

All the best in your vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (9/10/14)

welcome to the forum.
one thing i got to tell you is that vaping for most of us is not cheaper than smoking.its not that vaping is more expensive its just most end up buying and trying different gear and juice. that being said its a lot more fun and you should feel better within a week. the gear you are looking at should be fine and work great. as far as how much juice i guess will depend on how easy it will be for you to get more. i am in the sticks and don't have any ecig store close to me so i would get 10x 30ml flavors to try them out and that lasted me 2 months.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki (9/10/14)

Welcome to the forum @Brommer 

Glad that you have stepped out of the shadows and decided to get stuck into things!

That's great to hear that you're going to be making the switch to vaping. I feel that part of the success to quitting stinkies is a positive mind set, the other parts are hardware that works for you and liquids that satisfy your taste buds.

Then there's one secret part, this forum  so you're definitely on the right track!

You have a few great options for starting out. All of which are dependent on your personal needs, and preferences.

The Nautilus is a great tank, with super flavour and options for adjustable airflow.

Another possible option for a tank is the Protank mini 3. Some prefer it to the Nautilus but it all comes down to personal taste. The mpt3 (mini Protank 3) is a more affordable option but lacks the airflow options of the Nautilus.

Your decision on which one to pick should be based on what type of pull/draw you would like: a mouth to lung draw (similar to a cigarette) or a lung hit (like a hubbly/hookah)

This all seems like a lot to consider and you wouldn't be able to tell for certain until you've at least sampled the different types of draw to see which you like.

In regard to a battery. You mentioned the spinner 2. This is a very popular battery around here and a super choice for a starting battery.

Another option you have is an itaste MVP. This is a box style mod with a much bigger battery capacity. Some don't like the look of a box mod and would prefer the cylindrical style of the spinner.

With regard to liquids, at first it's a bit of a guessing game. Buy 2 liquids you think you might like or have sampled at first and start there. As time goes on you'll discover what it is you like or dislike. There are a ton of great local liquids to try.

Have a look at www.vapeking.co.za as they have a Pretoria agent.

Www.eciggies.co.za are also based in Pretoria.

www.skyblyevaping.co.za are based there too.

PS there are a a whole bunch of awesome retailers outside of pretoria who offer overnight courier as a shipping option, which means you won't have to worry about any post office drama.

I hope I haven't bombarded you with too much, but that I have also addressed all of your questions.

Don't be afraid to ask if you need any more help or advice. We have a great forum with loads of friendly members to help

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Brommer (9/10/14)

Thanks a mil guys! I appreciate all the advice!

I am doing about 20 - 40 "stinky's" a day... Depending on traffic and meetings. I read that you can't compare nicotine between the stinkys and vapes, but lets take time... 40 cigs at abiut 5min each gives us 200mins, 3 hours 20mins per day (max). So how much liquid would i need per day/week to get by.

Will definately have to look at spare battery and such after doing this time calc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (9/10/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/how-much-juice-do-you-go-through-in-a-month.5866/
this should help give you some idea of what people use in a month

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

Brommer said:


> Thanks a mil guys! I appreciate all the advice!
> 
> I am doing about 20 - 40 "stinky's" a day... Depending on traffic and meetings. I read that you can't compare nicotine between the stinkys and vapes, but lets take time... 40 cigs at abiut 5min each gives us 200mins, 3 hours 20mins per day (max). So how much liquid would i need per day/week to get by.
> 
> Will definately have to look at spare battery and such after doing this time calc...


And another question of course is nicotine strength to start off with. My advice would be to start with 18 mg. You could always dilute with 0 mg if you find it too strong....and you will know very quickly. If you start too low you run the risk of not enough satisfaction to curb your cravings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

Welcome to the forum @Brommer 

You seem to have figured most of this out already, and all the basics have been covered in the above posts, so I guess all that's left for me to say is enjoy it man, vaping is awesome!

About your calculation... This varies greatly from person to person, maybe checking this thread out will give you an idea....
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/how-much-juice-do-you-go-through-in-a-month.5866/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brommer (9/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @Brommer
> 
> You seem to have figured most of this out already, and all the basics have been covered in the above posts, so I guess all that's left for me to say is enjoy it man, vaping is awesome!
> 
> ...



Thanks BumbleBee! Yes, I had a look and my feeling is to "launch" with 120mls a month. Will pick a couple of flavours, starting off with tabacco as recommended in another post.


----------



## Brommer (10/10/14)

Oh, anither thing, although I know it can't be compared to vapes, is that the stinkys I currently smoke are Dunhill Infinates (white). So that is 0.1mg nic according to the box.
In the end I guess it is going to be trial and error.

Thanks for all the responses! I also belong to other non-vape related forums and I have to say you guys really make a noob feel welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

Brommer said:


> Oh, anither thing, although I know it can't be compared to vapes, is that the stinkys I currently smoke are Dunhill Infinates (white). So that is 0.1mg nic according to the box.
> In the end I guess it is going to be trial and error.
> 
> Thanks for all the responses! I also belong to other non-vape related forums and I have to say you guys really make a noob feel welcome!


Lol, certainly cannot be compared....I smoked exactly that, but around 80 a day. I started off with 36 mg nicotine. Am now down to 18 mg. As to volume, do not be too stressed....try to get 10 ml bottles if you can to see what you like. You will very quickly find out how much you need per day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)

Brommer said:


> Thanks BumbleBee! Yes, I had a look and my feeling is to "launch" with 120mls a month. Will pick a couple of flavours, starting off with tabacco as recommended in another post.


Kick off with one or two tobacco flavours if you feel you must, but get 10ml bottles to start with. When I started I also wanted tobacco juices because it was familiar so I thought it would make the transition easier, it did not, they were gross, almost put me off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (10/10/14)

I've only been vaping for a little over 2 months and I highly recommend it 

Great advice here all around, great people 

I found the first couple of weeks were a bit challenging - not due to lack of nicotine, but rather the "habit" of smoking. There are many triggers that made me want to grab a smoke. Once I identified these, I knew that they were just "reflex" and could easily ignore them.

Soon enough I found that I no longer wanted to smoke, and actually instictively reached for the e-cig instead. Still early days, but even now I am sure that I'll not go back.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

welcome to the forum @Brommer 

here is something @TylerD posted a while back to help understand the vape lingo. very useful...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-lingo.831/

good luck with you search

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (10/10/14)

Hi @Brommer in regards to getting the juice you like i found the first month or so my taste buds, were all over the place. One week i would like this and the next i like that. Give them some time before you fork out allot of cash to find your ADV (All Day Vape)

You can also give your name up here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/taste-box-recipients.861/ the tastebox helped me with my search for my ADV

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Matuka (10/10/14)

I was a very heavy smoker and found that 24mg and tobacco flavours were the way to go in the beginning. Compared to the junk that I started with, the Vision Spinner and either a Nautilus Mini or Mini Pro Tank 3 will be a great starter kit. As mentioned, make sure you have a back up battery as well as extra atomisers..

Good luck and welcome to the club!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/10/14)

Hi @Brommer and welcome to the forum.

As @Andre mentioned, there are quite a few places in Pretoria. I don't think all of them physically stock hardware though, but it's best to check with the vendors themselves. Your best bet to walk away with a device will likely be eciggies.co.za or Vape King, but you can contact the guys at The steamery & SkyBlueVaping as well & check with them. They are not allowed to punt their products and services or respond in non-vendor sections, but they are all listed in this section of the forum and they are all super helpful.

As far as juices go, I agree with @kimbo that your tastebuds are gonna go crazy initially. What you think tastes great at the beginning, will likely change to something you never want to see or taste again after about a month. I'd strongly suggest that you pop out to Vape King in Fourways (Magaliessig) as they have tasters or samplers of the juice range that they sell. That would immediately give you an idea of what you would prefer and what flavors are not for you. Some vendors do sell samplers of 1ml ,5ml or 10ml, but it's still money wasted if you find the flavors not to your liking.

The Itaste CLK 1280 is also not a bad choice of battery, as it allows passthrough vaping - i.e. charge & vape at the same time. The voltage range is slightly better than the Vision Spinner II, but the Spinner will typically last longer - 1280 mah vs 1600 mah. The Spinner does not allow passthrough.
Just search youtube for 'CLK 1280' if you want some info & reviews.
One concern I need to mention is that it seems that the CLK allows to fire with low-ohm coils, which is not advisable for inexperienced vapers, but if you stick to commercial tanks you should be OK.

Enjoy the ride, you are certainly in for some good times with the bunch of crazies here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brommer (10/10/14)

Thanks again guys! I've been in meetings and on the road the whole day.
Will try and get in contact with the mentioned suppliers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (13/10/14)

Thanks to Lindsay from VapeClub.co.za I manage to get my kit sorted out on Satruday. I can really recommend VapeClub for your future purchases.
So I started off with:

Aspire Nautilus Mini
Spinner 2 Battery
ProTank 3 Mini 
Extra 5 18 Ohm coils for the ANm (haha my first use of acronym)
3 e-Liquids Lv4, American Tobacco, and I can't remember the other one now
Thanks again for all the advice! Much appreciated.
My next project will be to build a day-time holder for my device. It doesn't feel right laying it down on a table... Thinking of modifying some 5cm lip channel for this purpose. Will post something when I have a prototype.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

Brommer said:


> Thanks to Lindsay from VapeClub.co.za I manage to get my kit sorted out on Satruday. I can really recommend VapeClub for your future purchases.
> So I started off with:
> 
> Aspire Nautilus Mini
> ...



Nice starting there Brommer! looking forward to your holder pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/10/14)

Brommer said:


> Thanks to Lindsay from VapeClub.co.za I manage to get my kit sorted out on Satruday. I can really recommend VapeClub for your future purchases.
> So I started off with:
> 
> Aspire Nautilus Mini
> ...



Congrats bud!! That is some great gear you have right there 

Tell us how you're finding it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

Great gear, congrats....and to tell us how you experience same. Yes, agree VapeClub delivers the best of service.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (13/10/14)

Andre said:


> Great gear, congrats....and to tell us how you experience same. Yes, agree VapeClub delivers the best of service.



I am LOVING it! Only had 2 cigarettes since I starting vaping on Saturday... and that's because the battery went out on me, it wasn't fully charged. Lasted me the whole day yesterday.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom (13/10/14)

Get a spare battery (or two, or five) ASAP! Running out of battery is one of the biggest hurdles in giving up smoking completely...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brommer (13/10/14)

Yeah, I just need to wait for pay-day again...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (13/10/14)

Yeah, getting all "geared-up" will take some time...maybe like *forever* 

And don't worry about supplementing your vape with smoking at first..you'll quickly get over it once you have the right gear

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

